# diffference between 76 and 91 modifiers



## prem_ponnuru (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi All,

Can we use modifier 76 if a pathology laboratory service is repeated? can anybody explain me the difference between 76 and 91 modifiers.

Any help is greatly apreciated. 

Prem, B.Pharm;CPC


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Refer to Appendix A in your CPT book.
The difference between the two modifiers is explained very well there.


----------



## dimmitta (Jan 27, 2009)

*76 or 91 modifier*

Basically  a 76 modifier can be used for any repeat procedure or service. A 91 modifier is only used for repeat lab tests. I use the 91 modifier for any repeat lab tests that my doctors order on a medicare patient.


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Keep in mind, Modifier 91 can only be used for repeat labs done 
on the same day.


----------

